# Lighting Hadrian's Wall



## janeb (Mar 8, 2010)

This Sat (13/3) there's a project underway to illuminate Hadrian's wall from Wallsend to Carlisle, with torches every 250 meters along the route.  I'm going to be at Wallsend for the start at about 5.30pm - anyone else coming?

http://www.illuminatinghadrianswall.com/site/


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 9, 2010)

I was planning to try and see this somewhere.  My GF's dad works at Housesteads so was considering trying to get in there, but as I'm skint this month I might end up at Wallsend


----------



## skyscraper101 (Mar 9, 2010)

Will it be on TV?


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 12, 2010)

I think it's being filmed from a helicopter, so I'd have thought it'd appear on TV or online at some point.


----------



## marty21 (Mar 12, 2010)

saw a bit about it on countryfile at the weekend, looks like it will be a finer spectacle if the weather is ok


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 13, 2010)

Didn't manage to get to see this in the end.  Hopefully a video of it will appear somewhere, although I've heard that some landowners had refused access so some of the gaps may have been larger than originally planned.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Mar 13, 2010)

Please let this be the thin end of the wedge towards electrifying it.


----------



## a_chap (Mar 13, 2010)

Had I still lived in Geordieland I'd have been there.


----------



## janeb (Mar 13, 2010)

I was at Wallsend for the start and saw the first beacon lit - was ok, but a bit underwhelming with some pretty poor storytelling / performance art stuff.  The Angels stood on top of the Segundunum viewing tower were pretty neat


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 14, 2010)

Photos appearing on flickr now - http://www.flickr.com/groups/hadrian


----------



## gamma globulins (Mar 14, 2010)

ITN sequence stripped of audio


----------



## janeb (Mar 14, 2010)

neonwilderness said:


> Photos appearing on flickr now - http://www.flickr.com/groups/hadrian



Thanks, I'll post a couple of mine there later


----------



## brix (Mar 14, 2010)

This is a terrific shot: http://www.flickr.com/photos/bootneck_1/4430648202/in/pool-hadrian


----------



## neonwilderness (Mar 14, 2010)

My GF's dad saw it from a spot near his house and said one of the beacons near Steel Rigg ended up as a bit of an explosion as they took too long to light it after turning on the gas 

I'm quite regretting not going up with him now, but unfortunately other family stuff during the day took longer than expected


----------

